# الأقباط متحدون في حوار حول اختفاء سيدة قبطية وطفلتيها بالمنوفية



## العجايبي (29 أكتوبر 2007)

_*الأقباط متحدون في حوار حول اختفاء سيدة قبطية وطفلتيها بالمنوفية


28/10/2007

· الزوج فتح الباب بمحبة لشريكه المسلم، فاستقطب زوجته وترك له الحسرة ونظرات المجتمع القاسية!
· التقاليد اختلفت وزمن الإخلاص أصبح ذاكرة في الماضي الجميل ومن يفتح لغريب بيته فيتحمل عواقبه!
·الزوج: أريد معرفة مصير زوجتي وبعد ذلك تحدد مصيرها وحقي في استعادة طفلتي!
· ابن عم الزوج: يجب على الأمن كشف مصيرها لأنها في عصمة زوج وهي لم تشهر إسلامها حتى الآن!
· جبرائيل: الاختلاط والآندماج في مجتمع متطرف لا يصلح مع هذا التوقيت!
حوار – نادر شكري 
تقدم السيد يحيى سعد حنا ببلاغ عن اختفاء زوجته جيهان ميلاد بطرس وطفلتيه ريموندا يحيى (9 سنوات) ورنا يحيى (6 سنوات) من مركز الباجور بالمنوفية واتهم الزوج شخص يدعى وائل عبد الرسول بخطفهم، ولكن حتى الآن لا يوجد أي أخبار عنهم إلا أن وائل عبد الرسول قام بتسجيل أكثر من مكالمة تليفونية للسيدة جيهان ميلاد تؤكد فيها أنها ذهبت بإرادتها. وكان وائل عبد الرسول شريك في بعض المحلات التجارية للسيد يحيى سعد وكان يتردد على منزله، وبالطبع تعرف على زوجته. وبعيد عن السؤال كيف ذهبت جيهان ميلاد سواء بالإكراه أو بقصة حب مع وائل رغم أنه متزوج ولديه ابنان إلا أن المسألة في هذه القضية وهي الأهم هي مسألة أخلاق وقيم... وأن على الجميع أن يعرف أن زمن (العيب والخجل) أصبح ذاكرة في الماضي فالسيد يحيى فتح منزله بمحبة لهذا الرجل غير الأمين الذي ظل يلقي بخيوطه على الزوجة حتى استطاع أن يجد صيده الثمين رغم أنه متزوج، ولم يضع اعتبار للشراكة بينه وبين شريكه القبطي وأنه بالبلدي أكل معه (عيش وملح) ولكن على الجميع أن يتعلم ويضع الحكمة في الرأس قبل التفكير في فتح منزله لأشخاص قد يكونوا ذئاب في أثواب الحملان!!
في النهاية وهو مطلب حقوقي من حق الزوج أن يسمع زوجته أو يجلس معها لمعرفة أسباب اختفاءها، ربما يكون هناك سبباً قد يزول بهذه الجلسة وتعود لمنزلها ونحمي تشريد طفلتين أو كلمة عار قد تلحق بهما، بعد ذلك وفي حالة إصرار الزوجة على الرحيل فمن حق الزوج أن يحتضن طفلتيه.

للتحميل*_http://www.copts-united.com/cudownload.php?file=C_U/CoptsUnited_2007/Watani_Video_Interviews/nader_Shokry/00-2007/10/EL-Monofya/EL-Monofya_Final.wmv

_*التعليقات*_http://www.copts-united.com/montadaa/montda.php?subaction=showfull&id=1193599081&archive=&start_from=&ucat=62&

_*منقول من الاقباط المتحدون*_
_*http://www.copts-united.com*_


----------



## assyrian girl (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الأقباط متحدون في حوار حول اختفاء سيدة قبطية وطفلتيها بالمنوفية*

oh my God thats not good God bless all christain in the whole world


----------



## SALVATION (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الأقباط متحدون في حوار حول اختفاء سيدة قبطية وطفلتيها بالمنوفية*

_ربنا يرحمنا واحنا الى علينا العيب
شكراااااا للموضوع​_


----------



## اغريغوريوس (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الأقباط متحدون في حوار حول اختفاء سيدة قبطية وطفلتيها بالمنوفية*

شكرا العجايبي علي الموضوع الجميل دة والي بقينا نسمع عنة كتير


----------

